# What silver paint for bumper?



## spannerhead (Sep 5, 2009)

I've had to buy a new plastic rear bumper end cap (£148 ouch!!) and of course it comes unpainted. Does anyone know what silver paint I should use to paint it? And should I use an etch primer or any other kind of primer first?


----------



## icer (Dec 11, 2006)

here are a couple of my posts on this subject

this is my reply to same question from Hymer Germany.

The colour of the front bumper is called Hymer Graumetallic A 9233. It is a special colour that can only be obtained from a Hymer dealer.

However it is unlikely for it to be a good colour match as the paint fades over time.

I took my bumper off, took it to a paint shop and asked them to do a colour match and bought a litre. this way it matches the wheel arches.

I was fortunate that my brother sprayed it for me, but I think it is possible for them to put it in an aerosol can.

Ian

I used spraystore to paintmatch my bumper,
I took it into them and they matched the colour it's bound to be slightly different to the original after the passage of time,.

Just had a look at my invoice feb 09 it was £36 incl vat for 0.5 ltr
part no was PPG DNBC SPRAYSTORE DELTRON BC MI

You could telephone them on 01474 853869 and ask them what type of paint it was from their part number and description, just to check.

My brother uses this company, he is an aircraft sprayer, he did my bumper which still looks great.

Ian


----------



## spannerhead (Sep 5, 2009)

Thanks Icer, that's really useful. I might take it to my guy on a local farm who does spraying cheap and get him to get a paint match and spray it for me, then at least I've got the spare paint for another time.

If I try and do it with cans from Halfords I think it's gonna look crap


----------

